# 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!



## Gamerxy (15. Februar 2012)

*24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Hallo erstmal, 

kurze vorgeschichte: Ich hatte bis jetzt einen 19" monitor (NEC GX²) mit spiegelnder oberfläche den ich mir damals auch extra gekauft habe weil ich das bild so geil fand.
Dieser ist ja nun schon ca. 8 jahre alt und ich habe mich schon länger nach einem neuen 24" fullhd breitbildmonitor umgeschaut, muste aber feststellen das es nur sehr wenige mit spiegelnder oberfläche gibt.
Nun hab ich mir vor einer woche den S24A350H bei der alternate jubiläumsaktion 20% günstiger gekauft. Das bild ansicht ist echt gut auch scharf usw. ,wobei ich jetzt aber sagen muss das der mir mit glänzender oberfläche bestimmt noch besser gefallen würde. Ich hatte mir den jetzt aufgrund guter bewertungen gekauft und das spiegeln kann schon über tags mal stören wenn man das fenster im rücken hat.

Meine frage ist jetzt daher kennt jemand einen spieletauglichen monitor mit vergleichbaren werten aber mit spiegelnder oberfläche ? 
Sollte allerdings nicht mehr als 200€ kosten (für den samsung hab ich jetzt knapp 140€ bezahlt)
Gibt es da was ??


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Ich würde das Kapital um 50€ erhöhen.

Dafür bekommst du dann einen 120Hz Monitor mit Glare, einem super Helligkeitswert, schönen Farben sowie niedriger Reaktionszeit.

ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Besser geht´s eigentlich auch gar nicht!


----------



## Gamerxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Schonmal danke für den tipp, der sieht schon ganz gut aus und 120hz ist auch sehr gut.
Allerdings hab ich gelesen das der beim kontrast nicht so wie der samsung ist, nur 23" anstatt 24" und auch kein led hat.
Dazu kostet er gute 100€ mehr als ich für den samsung bezahlt hab (den hab ich auch nur gekauft weil es so ein gutes angebot war ) und da ich demnächst mein pc (cpu, mainboard, ram, grafikkarte) aufrüsten möchte, ist mir das momentan zuviel.
Gibt es sonst noch eine alternative weis da noch jemand was ?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Mir fällt leider keiner mehr ein.  



> Allerdings hab ich gelesen das der beim kontrast nicht so wie der samsung ist, nur 23" anstatt 24" und auch kein led hat.


Also die Kontrastwerte sind doch mit 100.000 : 1 ok. LED ist zu vernachlässigen. Nur weil ein Monitor kein LED hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das er schlechtere Farben hat. 
Die meisten denken, das unzählige Dioden das Panel beleuchten. Das stimmt aber gar nicht. Die LEDs sitzen am Rand des Panels. Full-LED-Monitore gibt es noch nicht so viele. Und die die es gibt, kosten richtig viel Geld! 

Der Samsung hat angeblich einen Kontrast von 5000000:1. Das klingt eher nach dynamischen Kontrast. Und dynamischer Kontrast ist unwichtig. Außerdem hat er nicht so gute Helligkeitswerte wie der ASUS.



> Dazu kostet er gute 100€ mehr als ich für den samsung bezahlt hab


Du hast geschrieben, max. 200€. Daher dachte ich das für 30€ mehr ein guter Monitor drin wäre. Hättest was sagen müssen, wenn du nur ca. 140€ ausgeben willst.


----------



## Ryle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Hättest bei der Alternate Aktion den Samsung S23A700D kaufen sollen, der hat auch 120Hz und ein Glossy Display + sehr gutes Bild. Zu dem Zeitpunkt lag der ziemlich genau bei deinen angepeilten 200€. 

Ansonsten fällt mir für unter 200€ nur noch der HP Pavilion X2301 ein der ein Glossy Panel hat. Zwar nur 23" aber das merkt man sowieso so gut wie nicht im Vergleich zu 24".


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*



> Ansonsten fällt mir für unter 200€ nur noch der HP Pavilion X2301 ein der ein Glossy Panel hat. Zwar nur 23" aber das merkt man sowieso so gut wie nicht im Vergleich zu 24".


Der hat ein interessantes Design!


----------



## Gamerxy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

ok ich hab soeben nochmal nachgelesen. Der asus ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste modell aber hatte damals zumindest von gamestar eine sehr gute bewertung bekommen.

Wie ist denn die bildqualität im vergleich zu dem s24a350h ? hast du beide schon gesehen ?
Leider hab ich auch nirgends einen ausführlichen test über den samsung gefunden, mich hätte ja zu gerne interessiert wie die tatsächliche reaktionszeit von dem ist.

ok der S23A700D hört sich auch gut an, allergings steht meistens nicht dabei ob die ein glare display haben, davonab hatte ich mir den samsung eigendlich auch nur gekauft weil es ein schnäppchen war und viel mehr wollte ich eigendlich wegen der erwähnten neuanschaffung im april (oder was das halt raus kommt) nicht ausgeben.

Ich hab jetzt eben beim stöbern im netz den asus für 169€ bei amazon gefunden, ist eine kundenrücksendung und laut beschreibung wie neu, nur einmal geöffnet, bei voller garantie und wiederrufsrecht.
Den hab ich jetzt bestellt, wenn der wirklich so gut ist behalte ich den und schicke die anderen beiden monitore zurück. Ich hatte übrigens zwei gekauft um mir einen auszusuchen der lg 2351 kam aber noch am gleichen abend in den karton zurück, da gefiel mir der samsung minimal besser und ist ja auch ein zoll größer.

Der pluspunkt von dem asus ist jetzt natürlich das er 120hz hat und spiegelt ^^

Ich stelle die einfach wieder nebeneinander und lass mich überraschen


----------



## Ryle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der hat ein interessantes Design!


Jau, Anschlüsse im Fuß finde ich sowieso genial. Ich verstehe nicht wieso das nicht jeder so machen kann, teurer scheint es ja nicht zu sein wenn Samsung und HP das mit den Preisen auch hinbekommen.

Der Asus ist schon ganz gut. Wenn du ihn für 169€ bekommen hast und er keine größeren Mängel wie Störgeräusche, Pixelfehler oder arges Backlight Bleeding hat, wars auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Gamerxy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschlossen die bestellung zu stornieren und werde den samsung behalten. Ich denke mal das er für den preis einige zeit seinen dienst tuen wird.
Zum einen hab ich bei youtube gesehen das der asus doch ganz schön wackelig zu sein scheind, zum anderen hab ich hier in einem anderen beitrag gelesen das man ein dual dvi kabel haben muss um den auf 120hz zu betreiben. das stört mich deshalb weil ich den alten tft als erweitertes desktop benutze und das kann ich dann nicht mehr da meine jetzige vga karte nur zwei dvi plätze hat.

trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## conspiracy (16. Februar 2012)

Da hast du vielleicht etwas missverstanden und zu früh storniert  es handelt sich bei einem Dual Dvi Kabel nur um eine andere Pinbelegung beim Kabelausgang, das heißt ein Dual link Kabel braucht trotzdem nur einen Dvi Steckplatz. trotzdem kann der Asus 120 Hz nur über den Dvi Ausgang wiedergeben. Das Kabel liegt dem Monitor übrigens bei.


----------



## Gamerxy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

achso mist das wuste ich nicht, ich hatte da nur mal fix danach gegooglet und dann ein kabel mit zwei dvi steckern an der einen seite und einem an der anderen seite gesehen 

dazu war ich noch ein bischen skeptisch weil der relativ billig war dafür das der nur einmal ausgepackt wurde, wenn da pixelfehler oder so drin sind oder so wäre das ja auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Gebrauchte Ware zu kaufen, ist immer ein Glücksspiel.  Aber eigentlich ist der Asus kein schlechter Monitor. Ganz im Gegenteil. Er ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber hat dennoch ein verdammt gutes Bild!


----------



## conspiracy (17. Februar 2012)

Eben, gebraucht ist ein Risiko, aber der Asus ist denke ich im Glossy Panel Bereich mit Sicherheit momentan einer der besten, außerdem hat Asus im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern nen super Support. muss ja auch nicht immer alles das neuste sein. wenn du also doch mal ein paar Euro mehr übrig hast, überlege es dir nochmal, bereuen wirst es sicher nicht.

Btw. der Samsung s23a700d hat auch ein glossy panel, spiegelt aber nicht so stark wie der Asus. Will dir die Entscheidung nicht schwieriger machen, nur das du Bescheid weist


----------



## Gamerxy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Ok ich hab ihn dann doch nochmal bestellt, das hat mir keine ruhe gelassen 

Ich hab gesehen das der händler auch monitore mit pixelfehler oder leichten gebrauchsspuren bei ebay versteigert, kann also gut sein das ich dann so einen fehlerhaften monitor bekomme, den werd ich dann aber sicher nicht behalten.
Wenn ich glück hab ist das nur eine rücksendung von einem kunden der das spiegeln nicht mag aber dann wäre er bestimmt nicht so günstig. Ich warte einfach mal ab.

Mit dem samsung bin ich auch noch nicht 100% ig zufrieden da ich doch hauptsächlich damit zocke und mir ist da aufgefallen das beim drehen die hintergründe doch recht unruhig sind, mal schauen ob das beim asus anderst ist.


----------



## conspiracy (17. Februar 2012)

Gute Wahl  ich persönlich bin Asus Fan. Ich glaube du wirst ihn mögen.


----------



## Gamerxy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

soooo........

der Asus steht jetzt genau vor mir ! 

Und ich muss sagen es ist ein ganz großer Unterschied !! Ich hab gestern den ganzen abend die bildschirme verglichen einiges eingestellt, angepasst (u.a.mit der eizo software) usw.
Zuerst ist mir aufgefallen das er scheinbar oben dunkler als unten war, das hab ich dann weg bekommen indem ich vom standardmodus in den gamemodus gewechselt bin und den noch ein bischen angepasst hab. Der blikwinkel spielt da auch (wie bei vielen tft´s) eine rolle.
Lange Rede kurzer sinn !

Der bildschirm ist deutlich heller alle farben sind viel besser dh farbenfroher usw. dagegen sieht der samsung aus als ob die farben ausgewaschen/ausgeblichen sind. Der samsung hatte auch nie ein richtiges weis was der asus jetzt hat, das war mir auch vorher schon aufgefallen und das ganze bild sieht aus als ob da ein grauschleier drüber wäre.
Ich hab wie schon gesagt gestern den ganzen abend alle einstellungen am samsung ausprobiert wie die verschiedenen modis, farben auf max drehen, kontrast ganz hoch (helligkeit ist eh schon auf 100%) dann kommt er dem asus (im Game) auf jedenfall ein stück näher, aber wenn man dann vom spiel wieder auf das desktop geht sieht man an den ordnern und anderen symbolen das die werte zu hoch gedreht sind.
Das hat der asus nicht, ich hab zwar noch die helligkeit auf 100% aber kontrast nur auf 65% und farbsättigung auf 40% und das bild ist klasse. Das display spiegelt auch wegen der glatten oberfläche aber genau das kenne ich ja weil ich vorher schon so einen tft hatte und den auch genau wegen dem geilen bild gekauft hatte. Jetzt weis ich auch wieder warum ich so einen tft gesucht hab 
Er ist schärfer, deutlich klarer, die farben sind richtig toll und er hat auch noch 120hz.

Einen nachteil hat er aber doch !  Er ist nur 23"   Es ist zwar nur ein zoll aber (zumindest so lange der andere noch daneben steht) mir fällt das auf. Der vorteil davon ist natürlich wiederum das man eine höhere pixelanzahl pro fläche hat.
Übrigens hab ich anscheinend glück gehabt, da ich weder einen pixelfehler, bleeding oder sonst was fehlerhaftes ausmachen konnte.
ich hab dann nochmal nachgeschaut aber und für den preis (169€) gibt es außer einem Acer nix vergleichbares und da hab ich schon einige nicht so ganz positive bewertungen im netz gefunden.
Also größere tft´s ab 24" gibts erst ab ca 250€ meistens aber teurer für mal eben 350-500€ und die haben auch nur fullhd also gleiche pixelzahl auf größerer fläche.
24" zoll wäre perfekt gewesen aber 27" wird sicher zu groß sein da ich auch nur 50cm von dem bildschirm entfernt sitze.

Also schonmal vielen dank für den tollen tipp, ich werde den asus jetzt natürlich behalten (wenn mir jetzt in den nächsten tagen kein fehler mehr auffallen sollte)


----------



## conspiracy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*



Gamerxy schrieb:


> soooo........
> 
> der Asus steht jetzt genau vor mir !
> 
> ...



Das ist doch wirklich schön zu "hören"  .. hoffe du bist auch weiterhin zufrieden mit dem ASUS .. hat sich ja mehr als gelohnt wenn es wirklich nur ne Kundenretour war und das für 169 Euro so einen Hammer Monitor zu bekommen, nicht schlecht


----------



## Gamerxy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Ich bräuchte bitte nochmal einen rat und glaub ich habe mich zu früh gefreut.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe hat er an den rändern doch lichthöfe oder bleeding weis nicht genau ob das jetzt das gleiche ist, hatte das so verstanden das bleeding nur einzelne hellere stellen an den rändern sind.
Es fällt eigendlich nur auf wenn es an den stellen ganz dunkel oder schwarz ist zb beim schwarzen bild vom eizo test oder bei filmen wo oben und unten noch ein rand ist. 
Könnt ihr mal einen blick auf die bilder werfen ob das so normal oder zu vernachlässigen ist ?!


----------



## Ryle (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Je nach Belichtung deiner Kamera und Helligkeit/Kontrast des Monitors kann das nun ok sein aber auch ganz schlimm, da du das optisch normal nicht genauso siehst wie auf den Bildern. An den Rändern, vor allem unten rechts, sieht man leichtes Bleeding was aber vertretbar ist, da gibt es weitaus schlimmere.
Wenn du aber nicht nur an den Rändern Aufhellung hast, sondern auch diesen Farbwechsel ins magentafarbene siehst, dann stimmt was nicht. Aber ich gehe davon aus dass das nur auf den Bildern so rüber kommt, oder ?


----------



## Gamerxy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Ja genau das sieht auf den bildern schlimmer aus als es ist. Farbwechsel sind da keine drin, ich hab da nochmal bilder im nachtmodus gemacht da sieht man das jetzt besser wobei man den effekt nun am oberen rand kaum sieht, das ist schon ein bischen mehr aber nicht mehr wie unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*



> Also schonmal vielen dank für den tollen tipp, ich werde den asus jetzt natürlich behalten (wenn mir jetzt in den nächsten tagen kein fehler mehr auffallen sollte)


Na also!  Schön zu hören das wir helfen konnten! 

Zum Bleeding:

Die Bilder im Nachtmodus sehen gut aus!


----------



## Ryle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Das kann man als minimales Bleeding bezeichnen, aber das hast du (leider) bei so gut wie jedem Monitor heutzutage und bei dir ist das wirklich harmlos. Musst dir also keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Gamerxy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*

Ah super alles klar, mein alter GX² hat das nämlich nicht und da wuste ich jetzt nicht ob das so noch normal ist 

Dann nochmal vielen dank für die nette hilfe 

Hab jetzt auch schon eine weile mit dem gezockt und der ist echt klasse. Vorallem merkt man die 120hz deutlich, wundert mich das es da nur so relativ wenige bildschirme mit der technik git.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 24" Monitor mit spiegelnder Oberfläche ?!*



> Hab jetzt auch schon eine weile mit dem gezockt und der ist echt klasse. Vorallem merkt man die 120hz deutlich, wundert mich das es da nur so relativ wenige bildschirme mit der technik git.


 
Das kommt schon noch.  Es gibt schon einige mit der Technik. Nur liefern halt nicht alle ein gutes Bild beim spielen ab. Da gibt es teilweise extreme Mängel.
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 23", Besonderheiten: 120Hz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

